# 300 gallon/8 cariba



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Grat tank
I love cariba


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice caribe and setup.....


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

beatifull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

tank dimensions?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is an absolutely gorgeous setup!!
One of the best I've seen.










Are those neons you have in there with them?


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

wow that is madd nice! good job my man. very nice tank


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Incredible...nice set-up and caribe


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Veeeeeeeeeery nice!


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

wow very nice! how many neons are there with them? how long has your tank been running? do they get the neons?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very dope setup....me likey


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I love caribe.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Great set up. How often are you replacing neons? Or do they not even care about them?


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

thx all, 
dimensions are 250 x 70 x 60 cm

I have loads of guppy's and cardinal tetra's in with them. About 40 cardinal and 100 guppy's. The guppy's are becoming a plague








They dont bother them at all


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

[nice tank mane you gonna try to breed those how big are they


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice tank design you got there and well the cariba you know im gonna say they are great too


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

great tank Sir. where is your gibbus, wasn't it togheter with your 3 caribe which had become 8? or am i making confusion with another user?
if i'm right, why did u move it, territorial problems?
Tommy


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great setup!
One of the best I have seen.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> great tank Sir. *where is your gibbus, wasn't it togheter with your 3 caribe which had become 8*? or am i making confusion with another user?
> if i'm right, why did u move it, territorial problems?
> Tommy


I was going to ask the same thing. Nice tank either way!


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

dang what a sweet tank = ) I would take the tank over the caribas lol


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!! You sure know how to use that 300 gal. tank!


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

i love it!!!! i wish piranhas were legal here...so that availability of it is not a problem.....
great tank!!!!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You seem to have found the right formula for how many piranhas can fit comfortably in a 300 gallon tank until they are like 12+ inches long. What a nice setup.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Everything looks absolutely amazing!







Is that tank 8 feet long?


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

your tank is amazing and quite a show piece too


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Perfect Tank.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Best in SHOW! Wow!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

beautifull tank.

Hater


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Dude, that is one of the coolest setup on this site. Keep up the good work.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow, that is incredible looking, and i think you went with the best species of the pygos, though a tern or two would look cool









i hope to have something like that, as far as size and being a show tank. i'm jealous :/


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

BEST CARIBA TANK IVE SEEN!!!








congrats man!


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

man you got tha upstairs in ur house? that things gotta weight around 3000 lbs


----------

